# Problemas con proyecto de subwoofer amplificado



## Ratmayor (Jul 2, 2009)

Que tal amigos de la comunidad, de hace unos meses estoy desarrollando un pequeño proyecto de un subwoofer amplificado. El proyecto consta de un filtro pasa bajos de entrada diferencial, amplificador y etapa de protección...

El equipo funciona muy bien siempre y cuando este sonando a todo volumen, pero sonando bajo tiene una horrible distorsion que pareciera distorsion de cruce o como si un driver no estuviese funcionando bien   , a continuacion les dejo el diagrama esquematico y una foto del amplificador ya ensamblado...  

Espero que puedan ayudarme a solventar ese inconveniente. Saludos...


----------



## Cacho (Jul 3, 2009)

Hola Ratmayor

Muy bonito el amplificador, felicitaciones.
Mirando un poco el esquema, no parece tener errores que justifiquen el mal funcionamiento, a excepción de una capacidad demasiado baja en los condensadores de filtrado de la alimentación.
4700uf por rama están bien para amplificadores de mucha menor potencia, en tu caso y con una alimentación de +-62, y destinada a un subwoofer, tendrías que tener como mínimo unos 10000uf por rama.

Revisá por Audio: Gran Señal buscando un tutorial de Fogonazo sobre el cálculo de fuentes de amplificador. Te va a sacar muchas dudas.

Todo esto lo digo suponiendo que no estén actuando las protecciones del circuito.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 3, 2009)

Todo un cuete el amplificador, tiene muy buena pinta pero no dice cuantos watts se banca, calculo unos 350W@4 Ohm, a ver que nos dice ratmayor.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 3, 2009)

No creo Tacato...

Sin protección por sobrecorriente sería bastante arriesgado conectar ese amplificador a 4Ω. Ya a una temperatura media se quedaría medio corto con la corriente (y la disipación de potencia) que puede manejar con sólo dos transistores de salida.

Más bien lo pondría en 200W/8Ω (y si se conecta a 4Ω estimo que andará por la potencia que decís vos)

Cambiando de tema:
Ahora que miré un poco mejor la protección de la derecha arriba, no me gusta cómo están orientados D503, 4 y 5. Definitivamente hay algo que me perdí o que no funciona ahí.
¿Cómo trabaja esa etapa Ratmayor?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 3, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Todo un cuete el amplificador, tiene muy buena pinta pero no dice cuantos watts se banca, calculo unos 350W@4 Ohm, a ver que nos dice ratmayor.



En realidad, el amplificador entrega unos 175W en 8 ohms y teoricamente 300 en 4 ohms, mas no me arriesgaria a trabajarlo con 4 ohms. 



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Cambiando de tema:
> Ahora que miré un poco mejor la protección de la derecha arriba, no me gusta cómo están orientados D503, 4 y 5. Definitivamente hay algo que me perdí o que no funciona ahí.
> ¿Cómo trabaja esa etapa Ratmayor?



El circuito tiene 3 protecciones, una contra sobre carga (Q501), contra DC (Q502) y una por temperatura (D506 y Q503), los diodos D503, 4 y 5 actuan como una compuerta OR, de manera que en el caso que cualquiera de las etapas del protector detecten una anomalía estas por medio del bus que forma ese grupo de diodos polarize el Q504 lo que descargaría el flitro de retrado (C503) haciendo que el relé se desactive... Aunque tienes razón, los diodos estan al reves!  ops:  ya subo el plano con esto corregido y algunas fotos del subwoofer como tal. a lo que pueda subo el PCB   


Será posible que por la falta de filtrado en la fuente suene como si no estuviese amplificando un semiciclo, o mejor dicho, como un viejo radio mal sintonizado? probaré con unos filtros de mayor capacidad y les aviso jeje...


----------



## Cacho (Jul 3, 2009)

Seguimos con diodos al revés entonces...
D501 y D506. Y D601 no veo cómo (ni cuando) conducirá. ¿No está al revés?


Por otro lado, realmente *no* me parece bueno el circuito de protección, además de sentir que falta protección en la rama negativa. 
Está pensado para proteger al parlante en caso de falla del amplificador en lugar de proteger al amplificador y así al parlante.
En la elección de los diodos tampoco coincido. Habría usado los 1N400X en lugar de varios de los 4148 que hay, sobre todo en la parte de la protección térmica.

A mi juicio esas protecciones no serán algo bueno ni funcionarán muy bien que digamos.

En lo referente a los condensadores, a mayor capacidad, mayor aguante en los pasajes más exigentes, así que será un avance en altos volúmenes. Peeeeeeeeeeeeero... releyendo el post original ¡me doy cuenta de lo dormido que estaba cuando lo leí la primera vez!  ops: .
El problema está en los volúmenes más bajos... Ahora sí le pongo todas las fichas a que es la protección la que está haciendo el desastre.
Probá de sacar R501 *o *R502. Eso podría ayudar.


Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 3, 2009)

Tiene razón lo que dice Cacho. Levantá TODAS las protecciones (quitá R501, R502, R504 y R607). Levantá también la pata + de C401 y por ahí meté la señal de audio SIN PROTECCIONES NI FILTROS y probá el amplificador solo, sin nada más. Ajustá el offset y la polarización estática a los valores correctos y recién entonces comenzá a probar los otros bloques por separado, para juntarlos al final, cuando te hallas asegurado que todo está en condiciones.

PD: Demás está decir que para probar el funcionamiento completo de un sistema de esta potencia, plagado de filtros previos y otras cosas medio raras, deberías tener un osciloscopio y un generador de senoides...como mínimo. Cualquier otra cosa, es jugar a las adivinanzas, como está haciendo Cacho ahora.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Jul 3, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Cualquier otra cosa, es jugar a las adivinanzas, como está haciendo Cacho ahora.


Estoy practicando para recibirme de Nigromante  .

     

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 3, 2009)

Que tal, desconecte el protector por completo, y la falla perciste, note con el osciloscopio que entre semiciclos habia un periodo muerto, cosa que me parecio muy rara, otro detalle curioso es que pense que el ajuste de DC podria estar afectando la amplificación y cuando lleve la entrada del amplificador a tierra comenzo a oscilar


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 3, 2009)

si tienes una parte del periodo muerto o continuo es porque te sobrepasaste con los diodos y le metiste uno a la entrada de audio tambien..jejeje

puede ser que te hayas pasado de mano con tantos diodos y protecciones.


saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 3, 2009)

jajaja al fin resolvi, ya estaba que llamaba al brujo de la pipa  me puse a medir el hFE de cada transistor y fue que haye el problema, en esta topologia de amplificador, los componentes deben ser simetricos, de lo contrario pudieran haber ese tipo de fallas, contrarreste el retardo de los transistores colocando una resistencia de 100K en la base del Q410 y santo remedio...

En cuanto el protector, a mi me a funcionado muy bien, sin embargo, acepto sugerencias...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 3, 2009)

Verificastes si la oscilacion continuaba?

Cuantos mV de offset tienes a la salida ahora?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 3, 2009)

bien, la oscilacion se debía a una simple soldadura fria en el C403, actualmente tiene 0.1mV de offset  lo que me recuerda, que al conectar la resistencia que mensione anteriormente, tuve que reajustar el DC y el BIAS...


----------



## Cacho (Jul 4, 2009)

ratmayor dijo:
			
		

> En cuanto el protector, a mi me a funcionado muy bien, sin embargo, acepto sugerencias...



Te planteo un par de cosas sobre el protector:
¿Qué tal si uno de los transistores de la rama negativa se quemara y quedara en corto?
Suponiendo que el detector de continua funcione como debe, se desconecta el parlante y TODA la corriente que circula por los TR de salida de la rama positiva circula a -V sin que nada la limite, más que las resistencias de 0,22Ω. No es una situación muy agradable y con (mucha) suerte se cortarán las resistencias y se salvan los semiconductores..

Segunda: Si la onda que entra al amplificador tiene componentes negativa mucho mayor que la positiva (es audio, las señales no suelen ser muy simétricas) son los transistores "de abajo" los que tienen que manejar la corriente. Es probable que alguno vuele y nos deje (quizá) en la situación de más arriba.

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 6, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ¿Qué tal si uno de los transistores de la rama negativa se quemara y quedara en corto?



El detector de DC si está apto para detectar tanto voltaje positivo como negativo, si alguno de los transistores finales entrara en corto, pudiera detectarse, por eso use el pequeño rectificador para que sin importar la polaridad, el transistor que detecta DC hiciera su cometido, sin embargo, me parece muy interesante tu propuesta para proteger el amplificador contra sobre corriente en ambas ramas ya que solo estoy cubriendo la rama positiva. Recuerdo haber visto en viejos amplificador General Electric en donde cubrian esas situaciones, "monitoreaban" ambas ramas, pero realmente no recuerdo como era la topologia  el caso es que debo hacerlo de transistores debido a que ultimamente como en mi pais todo esta escaseando se me es muy dificil usar circuitos integrados especializados para esos casos tales como el uPC1237HA...


----------



## Cacho (Jul 6, 2009)

Hola Ratmayor

En este proyecto (en la figura 2) podés ver cómo se hacen protecciones con un simple par de transistores (Q4 y Q5).

Esos se encargan de sensar la corriente que pasa por los transistores de potencia y bajan el Vbe de Q6 y Q7 de ser necesario para que los TR de salida se mantengan dentro de las áreas seguras.
Es bastante simple el sistema. En tu amplificador sólo tendrás que recalcular las resistencias que hace los divisores de voltaje para que el sistema se active cuando sea necesario.

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 6, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Hola Ratmayor
> 
> En este proyecto (en la figura 2) podés ver cómo se hacen protecciones con un simple par de transistores (Q4 y Q5).
> 
> ...




 mmmm si, ya habia visto ese tipo de protecciones en amplificador Kenwood y tambien vi que en algunos casos esa proteccion era la causante de que se quemaran los finales   supongo que era debido a alteraciones en los componentes. Bien revizando entre mis planitos jeje encontre esto de un subwoofer Yamaha, que opinas?


----------



## Cacho (Jul 8, 2009)

Hola Ratmayor

Me resulta raro lo que decís de que las protecciones esas quemen etapas de salida. No se me ocurre cómo podrían hacerlo.

Por la protección que posteaste, no sé qué hará al fin el transistor Q27, pero supongo que conecta/desconecta la salida a los parlantes usando un relé. Usa un sistema que me gusta más que el que usaste en el amplificador tuyo porque considera la rama negativa.

Eso sí: Estamos hablando de MOSFETS en la salida que posteaste.
Hay una cosa importante y es que podemos suponer que cuando hay una corriente grande circulando por el MOSFET, éste estará totalmente cerrado y la única resistencia presente será Rdson, mínima (del orden de unos pocos mΩ) y la disipación de potencia será poca. Más aún, la capacidad de corriente de los MOSFET suele ser muy alta y sería raro que se quemaran por sobrecorriente si está bien calculado todo.

Ahí sí sería lógico suponer que lo que fallará será el parlante y al separarlo del amplificador queda protegido este último. 


Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 8, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Me resulta raro lo que decís de que las protecciones esas quemen etapas de salida. No se me ocurre cómo podrían hacerlo.



Yo si, es que ultimamente la falsificacion de transistores a invadido las casas electronicas de mi localidad tal como si fuera un virus  no me queda otra que eliminar o modificar por completo esa proteccion   

Intentare rediseñar el protector tomando en cuenta los consejos que me sugeriste. Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 8, 2009)

Buenas noches, tomando los consejos del amigo *Cacho *modifique el protector y a lo que pueda subo los diagramas y algunas fotografias del circuito funcionando, otra cosa que mejoré fueron la fuente de alimentación y al amplificador le aumente la potencia significativamente.

Aunque he fabricado varios, y no es por nada, han quedado bastante optimos, tengo una pequeña duda, existirá forma de proteger la entrada de audio?

Dirán que ya entre en la línea de la paranoia jeje, pero resulta que un cliente me llevaba ambos subwoofers que le fabrique por garantía, y cuando revizaba siempre tenia los Amplificadores Operacionales en mal estado. Indagando un poco descubri que el cliente conectaba la entrada de los subwoofer a una salida amplificada y por si fuera poco, esta tenia un offset de 2,1V.

Bien conociendo la situacion, se me ocurrio colocar un par de diodos contrapuestos entre la entrada positiva y la negativa, pero a la vez pienso que podria traerme problemas distorsionando el audio, que me podrían sugerir?

No subo el diagrama en este momento porque estoy a 7 horas de mi ciudad jeje, pero a penas pueda comparto las modificaciones con ustedes, saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 9, 2009)

ratmayor dijo:


> ...existirá forma de proteger la entrada de audio?


Hola Rat

Algo como lo del esquema anda bien, es duro y va a obligar a tu cliente a bajar la señal de la entrada.
El condensador filtra la continua y 1uf suele alcanzar. Más capacidad da una frecuencia de corte más baja, o sea, mejores bajos si es que con 1uf recortaba algo.
La resistencia impide que los zeners revienten y entre los dos dioditos esos limitan la amplitud de la onda de entrada. Unos zeners de 3V3 te van a servir y podés usar más chicos.
Calculá el valor de la resistencia en función de los voltajes de los zener y cuánto estimás que llega a la entrada. Eso también te va a dar la potencia de la resistencia.

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 10, 2009)

Lo prometido es deuda jeje, por el momento subo las pequeñas modificaciones que le hice al amplicador, con esa configuración lo tengo funcionando con un woofer 18" 1000W EV for USA y funciona muy bien, a penas tenga un momento, subo el nuevo sistema de proteccion...



Cacho dijo:


> Algo como lo del esquema anda bien, es duro y va a obligar a tu cliente a bajar la señal de la entrada.


Podré usar esa protección con la entrada diferencial o es indiferente?


----------



## Cacho (Dic 10, 2009)

ratmayor dijo:


> Podré usar esa protección con la entrada diferencial o es indiferente?


 No entendí, pero si ponés el arreglo de zeners en paralelo con R302 vas a lograr la limitación que buscás, y queda todo aislado de la posible continua que venga con la entrada gracias a C301.
La continua que pudiera venir del circuito del ampli queda bloqueada por C401 y los zeners recortarán la onda al valor máximo que estipules.

Redondeando necesitás 0,75V de pico en la entrada para llegar a la potencia máxima (ganancia 101 tiene el aparato). Con zeners de un par de Volt ya vas a andar bien y tendrás margen más que suficiente.


Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 11, 2009)

Me explico, el sobre voltaje daña son los amplificadores operacionales de la entrada, el amplificador de potencia no llega a sufrir daño alguno. La entrada de audio, en el primer diagrama que subi, podras notar que es una entrada diferencial, mi pregunta si podre usar el limitador para proteger ese IC...


----------



## Cacho (Dic 11, 2009)

Sí, no hay problema.

Tendrás que hacer dos de esos, para limitar las dos ramas de la entrada y ponerlos entre J201 y R201 y 203 (y ya no hará falta ponerlo a la entrada del par diferencial del ampli )

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 12, 2010)

Que tal amigos de la comunidad, despues de un buen tiempo fuera de combate por un problemita en la columna (vine con fallas de ensamblaje ) aqui está el circuito de protección rediseñado, siguiendo los consejos del amigo *Cacho*.

El circuito, esta vez con menos diodos  funciona mucho mas rapido que la version anterior y está demas decir que ofrece mejores resultados. El circuito está dividido en 3 etapas, el detector DC, detector de sobre-corriente y sistema de disparo o manejador del relé.

Comenzando con el detector DC, la resistencia R101 se encarga de reducir el voltaje de la salida del amplificador y con el arreglo RC compuesto por la R102 y el C101 evitamos disparos erroneos, bien, el Q101 detecta los picos positivos, mientras que el Q102 detecta los negativos. Cuando cualquiera de estos transistores es polarizado por alguna falla (DC en la salida) polarizan el Q301 que hacer que el relé se desactive. La R101 debe calcularse segun la potencia del amplificador de una manera tal vez poco usual: *+Vcc / 3.5mA = R101*, en donde 3.5mA es el valor de peligro que puede haber entre el resistor de salida.

La protección contra sobre carga "mide" la corriente que circula a travez de los resistores usados en los finales del amplificador, como pueden observar, esta vez tomé en cuenta ambas ramas del amplificador, positiva y negativa. La corriente es tomada a travéz de los resistores R201 (+E) y la R202 (-E) y van a una "trampa" de voltaje (R204, R205, D201 y D202), esto es para que, en terminos mundanos, cada pico vaya por su lado, si la corriente llega a un margen de peligro, el transistor Q201 es saturado y este a su vez satura al Q301. En el caso de tener un amplificador con varios transistores de salida, debe colocarse una R201 y una R202 en cada emisor para un trabajo mucho mas eficiente. Estas estan calculadas para trabajar sobre resistores de 0.22 / 5W y trabajan en base a 1.8K, por lo que si se colocan en varios emisores, deben aumentarse sus valores de manera tal que al quedar practicamente en paralelo, lleguen a un valor de 1,8K, por ejemplo, si son 2 transistores finales, la R201 y la R202 seran de 1,8K, pero si son 4 finales, deben de ser de 3.9K, y asi sucesivamente. Con una pequeña modificacion (Protector2.pdf) este circuito puede usarse en amplificadores en los que no se pueda tomar referencias directas de los finales sino exculsivamente de la salida, como amplificadores Clase D o basados en STK o cualquier otro integrado amplificador de audio sin proteccion internet. En este caso el resistor R101 se calcula en forma diferente, se calcula en base a el voltaje (+Vcc) y el valor de la R201 de esta forma: *Vcc / R201 = R101 (+67V / 18K = 3.7) ~ 3.9K.* 

*COMO LO VEN, LOS VALORES DE LOS RESISTORES DEL DETECTOR DE DC, ASI COMO EL DE SOBRE-CARGA, PUEDEN REDONDEARSE. LOS RESULTADOS DE ESTAS FORMULAS DEBEN INTERPRETARSE COMO K-Ohms.*

El funcionamiento del circuito de disparo del relé es bastante sencillo, los transistores Q303 y Q302 conforma un Darlington que maneja el relé, el Zener Z301 asegura que el disparo se haga los mas rapido posible al haber una variación en el C301, el resistor R302 se encarga de cargar lentamente el C301 lo que crea un retardo en el disparo. El Q301 se encarga de descargar el C301 en caso de que los circuitos de protección lo saturen como se explico anteriormente, la R301 asegura que no hayan disparos errorneos.

Espero les guste este circuito, y les de los excelentes resultados que me dio a mi, saludos!!!


----------



## plastikman (May 19, 2010)

Hola Ratmayor, cual de los dos circuitos fue el que tu hiciste para la proteccion, ya se que ya lo implementaste pero ¿lo has probado, es decir si brinda la proteccion? ¿serviria para un ampli que tira 100 watts por canal sin modificarle ningun valor a los componentes?

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (May 19, 2010)

Que tal *plastikman*, ambos circuitos los he probado e implementado en diferentes amplificadores, por ejemplo, el del primer digrama lo implemente en el amplificador que aparece en este post, el segundo protector lo uso mas que todo para amplificadores basados en circuitos STK y en un pequeño amplificador clase D que pronto compartire.

Lo que hace interesante este circuito es que es muy escalable, por lo que te puedo asegurar que si te serviría para un amplificador de 100W

Las pruebas que hice fueron algo "medievales" y para tener una idea voy a poner el ejemplo de las pruebas de cada circuito protector...

P.D.: Coloque los valores que necesitas para un amplificador de 100W ;-)


----------



## BUSHELL (Sep 1, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> ... Con una pequeña modificacion (Protector2.pdf) este circuito puede usarse en amplificadores en los que no se pueda tomar referencias directas de los finales sino exculsivamente de la salida, como amplificadores Clase D o basados en STK o cualquier otro integrado amplificador de audio sin proteccion internet. En este caso el resistor R101 se calcula en forma diferente, se calcula en base a el voltaje (+Vcc) y el valor de la R201 de esta forma: *Vcc / R201 = R101 (+67V / 18K = 3.7) ~ 3.9K.*
> !




Hola:

Esta tarde me la pasé analizando la protección, la 2, la que usas para amplificadores ClassD  y no logro entender cómo es que calculas la resistencia marcada con *201. En el ejemplo, la pones de 18K, pero no sé de dónde sacaste ese valor. O es que siempre es de 18k?

Pongo el pdf del que hablo.

Otras preguntitas
¿Este excelente circuito, también tiene un retardo a la conexión del altavoz? (Lo pregunto por la red R302 y C301...)

¿Cómo se comporta al apagar el primario del trafo? Se desactiva con rapidez el relé?

¿Se deben construir dos circuitos para un amplificador estéreo?

Gracias por tus amables respuestas. Muy buen aporte!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 2, 2010)

BUSHELL dijo:


> Esta tarde me la pasé analizando la protección, la 2, la que usas para amplificadores ClassD y no logro entender cómo es que calculas la resistencia marcada con *201. En el ejemplo, la pones de 18K, pero no sé de dónde sacaste ese valor. O es que siempre es de 18k?


Bien anteriormente escribi las formulas con varias cervezas encima  tratare de hacerlas mas comprensibles...
	
	



```
[B]+Vcc / 3.5V = R101[/B]
```
El valor de la R101, se calcula a partir de 2 valores, el +Vcc del amplificador que en este caso supongamos que son +67V y el votaje DC maximo permitido, 3.5V entra en el área de alto riesgo (Siempre se usará este valor como referencia, aunque no es obligatorio), esto te arrojará como resultado: *19,14285714285714*. Los resultados de estas formulas se tomarán en KΩ por lo que redondeando ese valor, podriamos usar un resistor de 18K en la R101.

```
[B]R101 / W = R201[/B]
```
Para calcular el resistor R201, necesitas el valor que te arrojo la formula anterior y dividirlo por el vatiage del resistor de salida, expresada en el diagrama como R000. Continuando con el ejemplo de la formula anterior sería algo asi: *19,14285714285714 / 5W = 3,828571428571429*. Siendo 5W el vatiage de la resistencia de salida y redondeando un poco el resultado, el valor de la R201 seria 3,9K.


BUSHELL dijo:


> ¿Este excelente circuito, también tiene un retardo a la conexión del altavoz? (Lo pregunto por la red R302 y C301...)


Asi es, tiene unos 5 segundos de retardo.


BUSHELL dijo:


> ¿Cómo se comporta al apagar el primario del trafo? Se desactiva con rapidez el relé?


Se apaga rapidamente, pero para curarnos en salud, le acabo de agregar un pequeño circuito que toma como referencia en AC del transformador para que cuando se apague el amplificador el relé se desactive inmediatamente 


BUSHELL dijo:


> ¿Se deben construir dos circuitos para un amplificador estéreo?


No necesariamente, con agregar mas "sensores" bastaría , aunque si manejas mucha potencia (300W o mas) si te recomendaría usar circuitos independientes. 

Cualquier otra inquietud, no dudes en preguntar...

Adjunto te dejo el diagrama de la versión estéreo y con 2 accesorios mas para controlar un ventilador por medio de la salida de audio y un pequeño indicador que muestra cuando el circuito entra en modo de protección, aunque que son omitibles... 

P.D.: Por misteriosas razones a *Cacho *no le gusta ese controlador para el ventilador  pero es divertido llevarle la contraria de vez en cuando... 

Saludos!


----------



## BUSHELL (Sep 2, 2010)

Pues a mí me parece un EXCELENTÍSIMO circuito de protección y te doy las gracias por publicarlo. Así me demore un poco en elaborar el pcb, voy a echar manos a la obra.

Me gusta lo del retardo a la conexión de altavoces=Protegemos los altavoces de los POP de encendido.
Salta el relé si hay DC a la salida=protegemos los altavoces y quizá muchas tripas del amplificador.
Se activa a más velocidad el cooler, si ponemos más volumen=rapidez en la respuesta, para que los tr no calienten. O sea, anticipa el calentamiento lo que redunda en que nunca se calienten. Pienso que es mejor así, que los que actúan después de haberse calentado (los que tienen sensores de temperatura)..qué se gana con esto? Proteger las tripas del ampli, de dañinos excesos de temperatura y de paso protegemos el planeta, del calentamiento global
Se apaga inmediatamente, evitando los ruidos de apagado= protegemos los altavoces y mi psiquis, que no soporto ruidos feos.. Che, Cacho, qué hay de malo?

Y la joya de la corona: Salta el relé si se presenta un cortocircuito a la salida, o si manos criminales juntan los cables que van al altavoz.  

Por donde lo miro, me gusta.

Ah, y a quienes les gusten las lucecitas de los led, también tiene un led, que indica que está actuando la protección y que por eso, el bicho no suena, je,je,je, o sea, revisar qué pasa.

Ahora, te pregunto: Conseguir un relé de 24V y doble circuito, se me dificulta. En cambio, pondré dos en serie de 12v, de esos que tienen 5 pines:






Creo que se puede, cierto, Rat?

Debería destacarse este circuito. Empíezo a recoger firmas!!!


Muchas gracias de nuevo. Sigo en el área, por si te necesito, vale?


----------



## Cacho (Sep 3, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> P.D.: Por misteriosas  razones a *Cacho *no le gusta ese controlador para el ventilador   pero es divertido llevarle la contraria de vez en cuando...





BUSHELL dijo:


> Che, Cacho, qué hay de malo?



No recuerdo mucho el circuito (ni mi opinión , debe ser la edad...)
Déjenme verlo y me fijo qué pienso de él (y si me decís dónde posteé que no me gustaba, mejor )

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 3, 2010)

BUSHELL dijo:


> Ahora, te pregunto: Conseguir un relé de 24V y doble circuito, se me dificulta. En cambio, pondré dos en serie de 12v, de esos que tienen 5 pines:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si se puede hacer, pero tendrias que cambiar el transistor driver del relé por uno que maneje un poco mas de amperaje. Te lo digo por experiencia 


BUSHELL dijo:


> Debería destacarse este circuito. Empíezo a recoger firmas!!!


Gracias!!!!  Aunque no se si sería posible, "separar" el post del subwoofer y colocar aparte solo el del sistema de protección, sería cosa de consultarlo con algun moderador... 



BUSHELL dijo:


> Muchas gracias de nuevo. Sigo en el área, por si te necesito, vale?


Claro! 



Cacho dijo:


> No recuerdo mucho el circuito (ni mi opinión , debe ser la edad...)
> Déjenme verlo y me fijo qué pienso de él (y si me decís dónde posteé que no me gustaba, mejor )
> 
> Saludos


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/problemas-proyecto-subwoofer-amplificado-21742/#post176966



Cacho dijo:


> Por otro lado, realmente *no* me parece bueno el circuito de protección


 

y aca lo del fan... 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuito-coolers-controlados-audio-10944/#post270343



Cacho dijo:


> Hay uno hecho por PWM con un 555 en la sección de proyectos del foro (es mucho más eficiente que el regulador) (...)


 
Te tengo vigilado muajajaja  saludos


----------



## Cacho (Sep 4, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/problemas-proyecto-subwoofer-amplificado-21742/#post176966


 Ahí hablo del circuito que estaba en ese post tuyo, bastante distinto a este del que hablan acá... Sólo sensabas la rama positiva de la salida del ampli.
De este nuevo (el del post#30) me quedan algunas dudas. La más grande: ¿Qué pasa si en Lout o Rout aparece una tensión continua negativa?
Digamos que hay -3V en alguna de las salidas... Con una tensión más grande podemos cómodamente reventar varios de los transistores, con lo que quedaría inservible el protector y su final sería un poco más aleatorio. 

Con -3V es probable que no vuelen, pero... Pongámosle -3V en Lout.
Acá vamos: Q1 no va a hacer nada, ahí se queda, impávido. C1 va a bloquearle el paso a tierra, así que llega a través del divisor R9/R11 a la base de Q3, que de nuevo se queda como está, sin hacer nada.
Para poner las cosas más feas, C3 queda polarizado al revés, así que podemos tener petardos en poco rato, aunque eso sería casi bueno porque serviría de alarma sonora 

La cosa sigue por R10 y ya la tenemos en el otro parlante. Nada lindo.
A través de R2 llega a la otra salida del ampli y a través de R6/R8 a la base de Q2.

Todo el sistema de protección que planteás ahí depende de tener una tensión *positiva* en una de las salidas 

Vamos para el lado del relé:
Q6, tiene que descargar (violentamente) a C5 cuando se cierra. No es algo muy amable para el pobre transistor (no seas sádico ).
Ya que vamos por ahí, tenés una tensión de casi casi 6V por encima del Vb de Q6 en el condensador y un zener de 6V3 (1N4735) a la base de Q7. Nada nuevo por ahí.

C5 se carga a través de R15 mientras nada "chupe" corriente a la base de Q6 haciéndolo conducir. Ahí está el retardo (y como decía antes, si hay una tensión negativa en la salida del ampli... se activa igual).

Dejando de lado lo de la continua, mientras el detector de alterna tenga alimentación va a cargar C4 y  con el divisor R12/R13 ataca la base de de Q5. Mientras esa tensión sea  de 24V o un poco menos, Q5 no conduce (eso está bueno), aunque la tensión de alimentación de AC está acotada por el divisor que va a la base de este transistor. Si resultara muy baja, el transistor conduciría aún con la alterna conectada. Si fuera muy alta, quemamos el transistor. 
Ese divisor hay que recalcularlo de acuerdo a la tensión de alimentación.

Ahora... Y acá está el punto realmente importante: Si tenés el detector de alimentación ahí y los relés se alimentan desde otra fuente... ¿Para qué ponerlo?
Me explico: Desconectás el transformador que te entrega los 24V junto con el principal de alimentación. Al de 24V le ponés un filtrado pobre (que total es para alimentar un relé, unos LEDs y un fan nomás), bajás el valor de C5 (y le das un camino por donde descargarse, puede ser usando a Q6) y apenas desconectás los 24V, el relé se desactiva, mucho antes de que se descargue el banco de condensadores del ampli .
De paso, con el rizado grande, disipás menos en el 7805 que usás en el fan.


Sigo con lo del zener de 6V3. La tensión va a ir subiendo en C5 hasta que se supere el Vz de D7 y Q7 empiece a conducir, tomando corriente por la base hasta bajar esos 6V3 a algo más amable para sí. A ojo nomás va a quedar en 1V a 1V2 más o menos.
Del otro lado del zener habrá 7V3.
Otra cosa: COn 150k puestos ahí (R15), más vale que la corriente de base de Q7 sea (bastante) inferior a 160uA o nos quedamos sin tensión 

Y para peor, un relé de 24V que tiene en serie una resistencia de 330r... Si consumiera 30mA, automáticamente tendrías una caída de (aproximadamente) 10V, con lo que al relé le quedarían 14V para accionarse. Ahí tampoco está buena la solución. Si es por el pico va a aparecer al desconectar la bobina, aunque no es necesario hacerlo, poné mejor un diodo en su lugar para evitarte el asunto de la caída importante de tensión.

 Sigue habiendo cosas que no me convencen ahí (el protector de por sobrecorriente sólo hará tabletear el relé, si no veo mal).


Ratmayor dijo:


> y aca lo del fan...


Fijate lo que te decía en ese entonces. Hablaba de que prefería un control por PWM para no desperdiciar tanta corriente en regularle la velocidad. 
Aparte de eso, de nuevo dependés de los picos de la música (de los positivos nada más) para variar la velocidad.
No esta mal... Pero si tenés una oscilación (por ejemplo), la salida puede ser muy baja y aún así el ampli va a calentar a lo tonto, sin que el ventilador se entere. Y ni hablar del corte por sobretemperatura 

Bueno, es sábado, recién estoy tratando de arrancar el cerebro después de coner y esas cosas en familia, así que es probable que haya metido la pata en algún lado. Agradeceré correcciones a mis observaciones y, de ser posible, sin insultos 


Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 4, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> me quedan algunas dudas. La más grande: ¿Qué pasa si en Lout o Rout aparece una tensión continua negativa?
> Digamos que hay -3V en alguna de las salidas... Con una tensión más grande podemos cómodamente reventar varios de los transistores, con lo que quedaría inservible el protector y su final sería un poco más aleatorio.
> 
> Con -3V es probable que no vuelen, pero... Pongámosle -3V en Lout.
> Acá vamos: Q1 no va a hacer nada, ahí se queda, impávido. C1 va a bloquearle el paso a tierra, así que llega a través del divisor R9/R11 a la base de Q3, que de nuevo se queda como está, sin hacer nada.


Claro, el Q1 no haria nada en caso de haber DC en la salida porque es para censar la corriente de salida 


Cacho dijo:


> Para poner las cosas más feas, C3 queda polarizado al revés, así que podemos tener petardos en poco rato, aunque eso sería casi bueno porque serviría de alarma sonora


Ahi si te apoyo, que tal si pongo 2 de 470uF contrapuestos para hacerlos bipolares?


Cacho dijo:


> La cosa sigue por R10 y ya la tenemos en el otro parlante. Nada lindo.
> A través de R2 llega a la otra salida del ampli y a través de R6/R8 a la base de Q2.


El cruce de voltaje es tan bajo que no habrian inconvenientes. Claro, esa configuracion es valida hasta cierto nivel de potencia, mas alla de 150W recomendaria usar protecciones separadas para cada canal.


Cacho dijo:


> Todo el sistema de protección que planteás ahí depende de tener una tensión *positiva* en una de las salidas


En realidad esta pensado en ambos picos, el Q1 solo testea corriente que pasa por la R1, indiferente a la polaridad, sin embargo post mas arriba sugiero otra configuracion en la que se testean ambas ramas, sin embargo solo funciona en amplificadores clase AB.


Cacho dijo:


> Vamos para el lado del relé:
> Q6, tiene que descargar (violentamente) a C5 cuando se cierra. No es algo muy amable para el pobre transistor (no seas sádico ).


 Siempre saco a relucir mi lado malvado, Pero creo que se puede mejorar...


Cacho dijo:


> C5 se carga a través de R15 mientras nada "chupe" corriente a la base de Q6 haciéndolo conducir. Ahí está el retardo (y como decía antes, si hay una tensión negativa en la salida del ampli... se activa igual).


No tomaste en cuenta el Q4, verdad?  Si llegase a haber una tension negativa, este quedaria polarizado, exitando al Q6 para que desactive el relé 


Cacho dijo:


> Dejando de lado lo de la continua, mientras el detector de alterna tenga alimentación va a cargar C4 y con el divisor R12/R13 ataca la base de de Q5. Mientras esa tensión sea de 24V o un poco menos, Q5 no conduce (eso está bueno), aunque la tensión de alimentación de AC está acotada por el divisor que va a la base de este transistor. Si resultara muy baja, el transistor conduciría aún con la alterna conectada. Si fuera muy alta, quemamos el transistor.
> Ese divisor hay que recalcularlo de acuerdo a la tensión de alimentación.


Totalmente de acuerdo...!


Cacho dijo:


> Ahora... Y acá está el punto realmente importante: Si tenés el detector de alimentación ahí y los relés se alimentan desde otra fuente... ¿Para qué ponerlo?
> Me explico: Desconectás el transformador que te entrega los 24V junto con el principal de alimentación. Al de 24V le ponés un filtrado pobre (que total es para alimentar un relé, unos LEDs y un fan nomás), bajás el valor de C5 (y le das un camino por donde descargarse, puede ser usando a Q6) y apenas desconectás los 24V, el relé se desactiva, mucho antes de que se descargue el banco de condensadores del ampli.
> De paso, con el rizado grande, disipás menos en el 7805 que usás en el fan.


Antes lo hacia así, pero pasaban 1 de 2 casos: 1) El rele detectaba un rizado de la fuente :enfadado: 2) Habia una minima latencia en desactivarse el relé, lo suficiente para escuchar el "POP" del amplificador apagándose. Mirando el diagrama, note que hay un pequeño error, el regulador deberia ser de 12V y el fan de 24V 


Cacho dijo:


> Sigo con lo del zener de 6V3. La tensión va a ir subiendo en C5 hasta que se supere el Vz de D7 y Q7 empiece a conducir, tomando corriente por la base hasta bajar esos 6V3 a algo más amable para sí. A ojo nomás va a quedar en 1V a 1V2 más o menos.
> Del otro lado del zener habrá 7V3.


 La tension maxima que queda son 7.2V y por aqui es bastante dificil conseguir zeners proximos a ese voltage 


Cacho dijo:


> Otra cosa: COn 150k puestos ahí (R15), más vale que la corriente de base de Q7 sea (bastante) inferior a 160uA o nos quedamos sin tensión


Segun el datasheet, el 2SC1845 la corriente de saturación son 5nA


Cacho dijo:


> Y para peor, un relé de 24V que tiene en serie una resistencia de 330r... Si consumiera 30mA, automáticamente tendrías una caída de (aproximadamente) 10V, con lo que al relé le quedarían 14V para accionarse. Ahí tampoco está buena la solución. Si es por el pico va a aparecer al desconectar la bobina, aunque no es necesario hacerlo, poné mejor un diodo en su lugar para evitarte el asunto de la caída importante de tensión.


LA coloque para aumentar un poco la impedancia de la bobina, la resistencia es de 1/2W y no he medido perdidas muy significativas, Sin embargo experimentaré con tu sugerencia.


Cacho dijo:


> Sigue habiendo cosas que no me convencen ahí (el protector de por sobrecorriente sólo hará tabletear el relé, si no veo mal).


Si, pero es que en realidad le agarre mala idea a la protección colocada directamente en el amplificador, mas con los componentes que se consiguen por aqui, cuando existe un nivel de sobre corriente en cualquiera de las 2 ramas y el transistor intente proteger el amplificador, por alguna razon, este se pone en corto y crea una horrible descompensacion del equipo acabando con los finales, lo he visto muchas veces y si, es raro...


Cacho dijo:


> Fijate lo que te decía en ese entonces. Hablaba de que prefería un control por PWM para no desperdiciar tanta corriente en regularle la velocidad.
> Aparte de eso, de nuevo dependés de los picos de la música (de los positivos nada más) para variar la velocidad.


Lo se, ero es una buena solucion *economica *y como una onda sinusoidal tiene picos positivos como negativos, creo sería muy paranoico detectar ambos picos para el sistema del fan...


Cacho dijo:


> No esta mal... Pero si tenés una oscilación (por ejemplo), la salida puede ser muy baja y aún así el ampli va a calentar a lo tonto, sin que el ventilador se entere. Y ni hablar del corte por sobretemperatura


Pero eso tampoco lo detectaria con el PWM  incluso un fallo de BIAS podría hacer que se recaliente, aunque no estaría demas agregarle un sensor termico para curarnos en salud y complacer la paranoia =P


Cacho dijo:


> Bueno, es sábado, recién estoy tratando de arrancar el cerebro después de coner y esas cosas en familia, así que es probable que haya metido la pata en algún lado. Agradeceré correcciones a mis observaciones y, de ser posible, sin insultos
> 
> 
> Saludos


Te entiendo, es lo malo de tener un cerebro a valvulas, debes esperar que caliente...  En realidad me diverti respondiendo *sin insultar* ademas, la idea es mejorar el circuito y cualquier critica constructiva es bienvenida  

Me gustaría, si tienes un tiempo, es que simularas el protector en LiveWire, con ese simulador se puede apreciar bien el funcionamiento y se puede notar que el protector si detecta los picos negativos...

Saludos!


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 4, 2010)

por aqui le dejo este archivo a consideracion de los compañeros del foro, es un circuito de proteccion completo, saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 4, 2010)

Me voy a tomar la libertad de hacer una pregunta :
Por que no usás un chip específico para protectores como el uPC1237 ????
Digo, en lugar de hacer tanto lío con etapas de polarización y detector de picos y toda la bola...
Ese chip tiene todo lo necesario para dar retardo ajustable a la conexión de los parlantes, desconexión inmediata y protección ajustable contra DC positiva y negativa. La salida es capaz de manejar un relay de hasta 80mA de consumo, que es mas de lo que consume cualquier relay normal (pero igual le pongo un trasistor de potencia para conmutar). Así que con el chip, un par de diodos y un puñado de resistencias y capacitores tenés todo el problema resuelto...para ambos canales de un ampli estéreo, pero podes repetir el circuito y hacer protecciones independientes por canal.
Por ultimo, es un chip que se consigue fácil (en Argentina al menos) y según la procedencia vale entre U$S1.00 el Chino y U$S3.00 el de Taiwan, y hasta ahora los dos que he probado funcionan exactamente iguales y tienen exactamente la misma apariencia con las letras grabadas con láser ...


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 4, 2010)

jorge morales dijo:


> por aqui le dejo este archivo a consideracion de los compañeros del foro, es un circuito de proteccion completo, saludos


Lo veo muy complejo, y parece que no tiene proteccion contra sobre corriente? Por favor, corrijanme si me equivoco...



ezavalla dijo:


> Me voy a tomar la libertad de hacer una pregunta :
> Por que no usás un chip específico para protectores como el uPC1237 ????


Por que ese integrado aqui es oro en polvo, la unica forma de encontrarlo seria sacandolo de otro equipo, o pagandolo por mas de US $30


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 4, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Por que ese integrado aqui es oro en polvo, la unica forma de encontrarlo seria sacandolo de otro equipo, *o pagandolo por mas de US $30*


Ooopppssss!!!! Y yo que pensaba que acá estaban caros...


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 4, 2010)

_Lo veo muy complejo, y parece que no tiene proteccion contra sobre corriente? Por favor, corrijanme si me equivoco..._
estimado Ratmayor en el diagrama dice short circuit protec, creo que es la proteccion de sobre corriente, que me corrijan si estoy mal, saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 4, 2010)

Si, si... pero pareciera que es mas bien una conexion a un circuito aparte para la proteccion contra sobre corriente... Donde está Batman cuando hace falta?


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 4, 2010)

estimado Ratmayor, el circuito lo sustraje de la pagina DiyAudio (muy buena por cierto)


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 5, 2010)

Si la conozco, simulare tu circuito  Me gusta porque tiene proteccion termica y el fan está mejor controlado...


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 5, 2010)

estimado Ratmayor, por aqui te dejo mas informacion de los circuitos de proteccion, saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 6, 2010)

Que tal amigo jorge! Ante todo gracias por tus aportes.
Sabes que estuve simulando el primer circuito y efectivamente no tiene proteccion contra sobre corriente, tiene es una entrada para conectar un circuito aparte para este fin. El segundo circuito si es bastante interesante, este si tiene proteccion contra sobre corriente y tambien noté que "amortiguan" la descarga del capacitor, cosa que me estaba comentando *Cacho*, en mi propuesta lo descarga violentamente. Creo que a partir de alli modificaré un poco el circuito de disparo. Lo que si me parecio curioso es que solo testean la rama negativa del ampli, que es una de las cosas que tambien estaba comentando *Cacho *(si otra vez ), en los primeros post del protector decia que recomendaba testear ambas ramas.

Ver el archivo adjunto 33735​ 
En la primera version del sistema de proteccion que publiqué se puede apreciar que se comprueban ambas ramas, sin embargo para un amplificador basado en un IC o bien un amplificador clase D no se podria utilizar este metodo...

Ahora fijate en lo siguiente, urgando un poco entre mis diagramas consegui un circuito de proteccion de un viejo amplificador Pioneer SA7500 en donde se toman en cuenta ambas ramas y una proteccion DC con un amplificador diferencial.

​ 
Otra cosa que queria comentar, es que se pueden utilizar los 2N5551 por el 2SC1845 y el 2N5401 por el 2SA992 en caso de usar el protector con un amplificador que maneja potencias por encima de los 300W


----------



## Cacho (Sep 6, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Claro, el Q1 no haria nada en caso de haber DC en la salida porque es para *s*ensar la corriente de salida


Tenés razón. ¿Ves por qué te decía que tenía la cabeza arrancando nomás? 


Ratmayor dijo:


> No tomaste en cuenta el Q4, verdad?


Efectivamente. Ese es el que tira por tierra lo que decía de la tensión positiva exclusivamente. De nuevo, tenés razón.


Ratmayor dijo:


> ...y el transistor intente proteger el amplificador, por alguna razon, este se pone en corto y crea una horrible descompensacion del equipo acabando con los finales, lo he visto muchas veces y si, es raro...


Fijate que te conviene proteger los parlantes más que el ampli 
Cambiar dos woofers de 500W medianamente buenos sale muchísimo más caro que cambiar la etapa de salida completa de un ampli.
Es preferible que reviente el ampli y no los parlantes. Y claro, es preferible que no reviente nada.


Ratmayor dijo:


> ...aunque no estaría demas agregarle un sensor termico para curarnos en salud...


El asunto es que si controlás el fan sensando los picos de salida, el "golpe" de aire sobre el disipador se dará en el momento del pico de salida, y la duración del pico es muy distinta a la propagación de calor en el disipador.
Más allá de que no me convence el manejo del fan con un regulador, el sensado indirecto que proponés no me parece algo muy efectivo. El sensor térmico me gusta más.
Inclusive te propongo que uses un sistema más simple: Dos fan de 24V, un par de Klixons de temperaturas diferentes y hacer que se conecten en serie/paralelo con un relecito y casi que está listo el asunto.
Tendrías corte y dos velocidades de ventilación. Con un tercer clixon podés desactivar la salida en caso de que llegues a una temperatura demasiado alta, mientras los ventiladores siguen enfriando el disipador.

Método bruto, pero efectivo y es casi imposible hacerlo fallar.


Ratmayor dijo:


> Me gustaría, si tienes un tiempo, es que simularas el protector [y podrás] notar que el protector si detecta los picos negativos...


No hace falta. El transistorcito ese fue el que se me pasó 


Saludos


----------



## BUSHELL (Sep 6, 2010)

Clixon?

Ah..qué sabio es Don google:






Gracias por aportar a este tema, lo sigo en primera fila, pues me urge construir un efectivo circuito protector, pues como bien dice Ratmayor, conseguir un IC como el que propone Ezevalla, es una misión imposible.



> Fijate que te conviene proteger los parlantes más que el ampli
> Cambiar dos woofers de 500W medianamente buenos sale muchísimo más caro que cambiar la etapa de salida completa de un ampli.
> Es preferible que reviente el ampli y no los parlantes. Y claro, es preferible que no reviente nada.


.
Como no me ha pasado, nunca he dañado un altavoz, no lo había pensado así. Pero, qué razón tenés, Cacho. Así que si toca sacrificar un poco, mejor que muera el ampli.

Sigo en el área.

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 7, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Es preferible que reviente el ampli y no los parlantes. Y claro, es preferible que no reviente nada.


Mejor no quemar nada, aqui estamos en una epoca en que hay que ser tacaños y hay que cuidar todo  

Con respecto al circuito del ventilador, este mantiene el fan encendido a bajas revoluciones hasta recibir alguna señal del amplificador, cuando eso ocurre, el circuito acelera al fan a toda velocidad y se mantiene asi por unos segundos despues que el amplificador dejo de sonar, en resumen, el sistema no deja calentar al amplificador.

Sin embargo comenzaré a trabajar en una nueva forma para controlar el ventilador, para que varie el tiempo de desaceleración segun la temperatura, los Klixons aqui tambien son oro en polvo


----------



## BUSHELL (Sep 7, 2010)

Hay algo interesante en la página de Rod Elliot:

http://sound.westhost.com/project42.htm






En ese, se alimenta directamente de la fuente del ampli, y al parecer, el fan gira despacio y va aumentando a medida que se calienta el radiador a a donde van adosados los diodos sensores. Pero me temo que la histéresis es muy estrecha, o sea que prende y apaga muy continuamente..algo que puede ser bueno o malo...no lo sé, uds pueden mirarlo.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 7, 2010)

BUSHELL dijo:


> Hay algo interesante en la página de Rod Elliot:
> 
> http://sound.westhost.com/project42.htm
> 
> ...



Bushell:
Ese controlador es el que presenté armado hace un tiempo (es el PCB que está detrás de los trafos):






Y puedo garantizarte que funciona a la perfección. No sé de cual histéresis hablás, por que es un mando proporcional, no un on-off . Lo único no tan bueno es la elevada ganancia, que reduce bastante el rango de variación lineal de la velocidad, pero de todas formas el ventilador no va a funcionar linealmente por debajo de los 7 voltios de alimentación...y es fácil reducir la ganancia si fuera necesario.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 7, 2010)

BUSHELL dijo:


> ...si toca sacrificar un poco, mejor que muera el ampli.


Es que como todos hacemos la parte de amplis, soldamos los transistores y demás, queremos que eso quede precioso para siempre. Y el día que se queme un parlante caro por una falla en el ampli, estamos al horno 

Revisá por la página de Elliott (que veo que la conocés) por un proyecto que tiene el retardo de conexión, detección de alterna del trafo y de continua en la salida. Anda muy bien (lo he armado) y está muy lindo el diseño.
Ahí tenés otro circuito como opción al de Rat. Podés hacer una síntesis entre ambos... O lo que se te ocurra.

Hay también una Crowbar (hecha con un TRIAC si mal no recuerdo) que no armé, pero que no dudo que funcionará sabiendo de dónde viene y es algo así como una última medida de protección para los parlantes. Y hace volar la salida del ampli.



Ratmayor dijo:


> ...los Klixons aqui tambien son oro en polvo...


Peeeeeero... Acá no son algo tan caro. Rondan los $10-15 (algo de US$3).
Bueh, precios son precios...


Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 9, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Hay también una Crowbar (hecha con un TRIAC si mal no recuerdo) que no armé, pero que no dudo que funcionará sabiendo de dónde viene y es algo así como una última medida de protección para los parlantes. Y hace volar la salida del ampli.


En realidad no me gusta mucho ese sistema, me parece muy "kamikaze"...

He aqui la ultima version de mi sistema de protección, tome en cuenta algunos de los comentarios de *Cacho *y le coloque un *muy básico* detector de temperatura al sistema del fan, aunque sigue usando un regulador.

Creo que sería bueno explicar como funciona el sistema del fan, porque noto que no convence 

Como saben, cualquier regulador de la serie 78XX al desconectar el pin GND, este deja de regular y aprovechandose de este efecto es que funciona este circuito, al llegar una señal de audio y cargar el C10 se polarizan los transistores Q10 y Q11, desconectando la linea a tierra del regulador, esto hace la que la tension completa pase al ventilador acelerando las rpm. Cuando el ampli deja de sonar, el C10 tarda unos segundos en descargarse, por lo tanto el fan seguira recibiendo los 24V hasta que el C10 se descargue y el regulador vuelva a funcionar. En esta version agregue un muy sencillo sensor de temperatura conformado por el Q12, D8 y R22 para retardar la descarga del C10 en caso de una sobre temperatura y asi mantener al ventilador girando a todas sus RPMs...

Ojo, no dudo que los otros sistemas para el control del fan sean superiores, pero como aqui la escacez de componentes es cada vez mas fuerte, decidi usar este método con componentes discretos faciles de conseguir y ademas de ser muy barato de armar...


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 17, 2010)

*EDIT: *Posteo aqui los protectores, en la primera pagina del PDF la version para amplificadores AB, en la segunda el que para amplificadores basados en integrados o amplificadores clase D.


----------



## santiago61 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ratmayor, tienes el circuito ya pasado a PCB listo para la plancha? si es asi lo podrias subir al foro? yo utilizaria para un amplificador clase D (en un woofer) desde ya muchas Gracias!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 30, 2010)

Te refieres al filtro activo? bien es el mismo que utilice en este otro proyecto que esta con todo y PCB...

Subwoofer Clase D 200W 4 ohms


----------



## jhorht (Jul 11, 2021)

hola RAT.  espero me puedas ayudar, estoy desarrollando  el proyecto de protector final y tengo una duda con respecto a la conexión  de donde dice AC detección y la duda es si la conexión es del tap del trafo va a GND 0v. y un extremo cualquiera 45v AC va a la entrada del diodo 1n4148. de la detección AC o como seria esa conexión.   

 y la otra inquietud  es que en esa versión ya no esta la protección térmica. se le puede añadir como en otra versión

gracias


----------

